# Hawaii Reviews for February 2008



## billhall (Feb 1, 2008)

Hawaii reviews for Feb 2008


----------



## billhall (Feb 1, 2008)

*Wyndham Hawaii Royal Sea Cliff, Big Island, 1/19/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Wyndham Hawaii Royal Sea Cliff 
Reviewer:   Wayne & Vivian Day​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 1, 2008)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 12/08/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]  ---  12/28/07 visit​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 1, 2008)

*Wyndham at Bali Hai Villas (was Pahio) , Kauai, 12/22/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Wyndham Bali Hai (was Pahio) 
Reviewer:   Janet K & Jack Arkills​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Feb 1, 2008)

*Kuleana Club, Maui, 12/08/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kuleana Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 5, 2008)

*Bay Club, Big Island    01/18/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   Kevin White​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 5, 2008)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  1/4/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 8, 2008)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina Villas, Maui, 1/26/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina Villas 
Reviewer:   Larry Merritt​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Feb 15, 2008)

*Marriott Ko 'Olina Beach Club   Oahu  01/01/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Ko'Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Feb 16, 2008)

*Kona Coast Resort I,  Big Island    1/08/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Coast Resort I 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 17, 2008)

*Marriott Ko 'Olina Beach Club   Oahu  02/08/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Ko'Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Chris Paul​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Kalia Tower, Oahu, 2/16/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Kalia Tower 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kaanapali Beach Club, Maui, 2/8/08*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kaanapali Beach Club (was Embassy) 
Reviewer:   Paula & Tim Dean​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 27, 2008)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      1/31/2008*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:  Stephanie and Daniel Kokolus Lomax​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 27, 2008)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort North, Maui, 12/22/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort North 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Jun 1, 2008)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 5/24/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Mark Perry​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------

